# 13000 AED+ 3000 variable ? ? ?



## conquerraj (Jun 13, 2008)

i have an offer from dubai (IT company) is it worth moving from INDIA to Dubai at this package


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

What's the 3000 variable?


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Have to more detailed. House, Car etc...


----------



## conquerraj (Jun 13, 2008)

*Variable = incentives*

I am getting a profile of Busines development Manager in an IT MNC.

offering me 13000 AED as fixed salary and 3000 AED as variable depends upon my performance.

plz suggest should I go to Dubai...

In INDIA i am getting INR 7 Lac as fixed compensation. and same Post.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Now is 7 LAC the same as 70,000 Rupees?
If so , I THINK that is the approx equivelent of 6300 dhs per month, so there is an increase in wage.

Housing will be the biggest issue.
Perhaps a studio apartment in International City would be the cheapest for you.

The cost of living is a lot higher here, so even though your wage would increase, so would your costs here.

Its a hard call.


----------

